# Please help me and my chihuahua stay together! (Washington)



## Pawchen (Apr 29, 2013)

I'm desperately in dire need of some help. There's an emergency and I need to go back to Germany, only things are moving too fast for me to get my precious boy, Liam, situated. I have no money at the moment to board him and I pleaded with the shelter I got him from to see if they could take him for a little bit, but they said the only thing I could do was to give him up--and I can't give him up. It sounds silly, but I made a promise to him; I would be his new mommy and I wouldn't ever leave him...he wouldn't have to worry about being abandoned.

Is there anyone in Washington state willing to house a merle chihuahua for a month at the most? My family will be able to take him again. He'll be three in April; he's housebroken, knows a multitude of tricks and despite his short hind leg, can get around with no problem. He's sweet, playful and loves cuddling. If you know anyone who can help or if there are rescue groups I can contact, please let me know! Out of all the pets we've had, we've never been able to keep one due to moving around so much, but Liam's _my _first baby and I don't leave family members just because it'd be easier without them.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

wow im so sorry about your situation  bumpin this up so maybe someone around your area can help! he looks adorable


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I wonder if you googled chihuahua breeders in Washington, if one of them would take him in for a month.? I wish you well; its heartbreaking trying to get a pet taken care of in an emergency. No friends/neighbors would consider taking him in?


----------



## Kippers (Jan 15, 2014)

Pawchen said:


> I'm desperately in dire need of some help. There's an emergency and I need to go back to Germany, only things are moving too fast for me to get my precious boy, Liam, situated. I have no money at the moment to board him and I pleaded with the shelter I got him from to see if they could take him for a little bit, but they said the only thing I could do was to give him up--and I can't give him up. It sounds silly, but I made a promise to him; I would be his new mommy and I wouldn't ever leave him...he wouldn't have to worry about being abandoned.
> 
> Is there anyone in Washington state willing to house a merle chihuahua for a month at the most? My family will be able to take him again. He'll be three in April; he's housebroken, knows a multitude of tricks and despite his short hind leg, can get around with no problem. He's sweet, playful and loves cuddling. If you know anyone who can help or if there are rescue groups I can contact, please let me know! Out of all the pets we've had, we've never been able to keep one due to moving around so much, but Liam's _my _first baby and I don't leave family members just because it'd be easier without them.


can you ship him to Florida? I know how terrible this must be for you!


----------



## Pitluvs (Jul 24, 2013)

I wish I was close to you, I'd love to help an owner keep their baby in a difficult time. Hope someone can help you!! Shame on that shelter~!!!


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

I can't believe that shelter was not willing to help you and told you to give him up... it's crazy that they'd rather a dog loses their family instead of helping you keep him! Good luck! I hope somebody on here can help you, I wish I could.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

oh so sad,hope somebody can help you


----------



## Pawchen (Apr 29, 2013)

@Kippers I can't ship him 

Thank you all for your sympathies. We've been staying in motels until we could get our flights arranged and because they don't accept dogs (and we got a hefty fee when we were caught sneaking our fur babies in), so I've been sleeping in the car with them to keep them warm...in 20 degree weather.

Unfortunately and it breaks my heart--I'm bawling as I write this--I had to bring Liam and his brother to the shelter; the owner of the motel is a jerk and wouldn't even let us stay knowing that we had dogs. 

The people at the shelter were so cold-hearted. I was a sobbing mess, filling out the surrender form and when it came time to let Liam go, they wouldn't even respect the fact that I wanted to spend a few minutes cuddling him, letting him know how sorry I was that I couldn't keep my promise--the woman just kept insisting that I hand him over. And the look he gave me as she carried him away, he was just bewildered, probably wondering why he being taken away from his mommy. I feel horrible as a person because I let my beautiful baby down; he was supposed to grow old with me.

I haven't given up hope yet; maybe if I find someone, I can call the shelter and beg them to give him back.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

I wish I would have seen this earlier. Say you were able to get him back, would you be able to travel to meet? Not sure where in Washington you are. I'm in the interior of BC but would be willing to travel to the Vancouver area. He would need to be up-to-date on his rabies vaccine to cross the border. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Pawchen (Apr 29, 2013)

Aww, it's only an hour drive from where we are; we could've done it (and he is up to date on all his vaccinations). And it oh-so-very hurts to write this, but the shelter won't give him back (all regulations and no heart) and even if they did...I'd have nowhere to keep him until we could schedule the exchange. 

Every stupid pet commercial makes me cry :/


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

Hundreds of hearts are breaking for you. PLEASE somebody on the west coast, help them. I am be praying for you both.


----------



## Lubu (Jan 31, 2014)

I am really sorry for your situation.. I just want to let you know I understand so much the pain you must be in! I was living in Australia with my husband and we'd adopted a puppy. I didn't have my visa to live permanently yet, but all of my fees had been paid and everything was in order for my application to be approved. At the last minute, one of my sponsors fell through, and my application would be denied if we didn't find a replacement.. I got several months of extensions, looked into bringing him (our dog) with us (if we needed to move to USA), but after learning about quarantine and stuff, we ended up leaving him with my mother in law in AU. I'm glad I at least knew he was in good hands.. But I am someone who gets a pet _for life_ and I was so sad, ashamed, and heart broken to leave him behind.

I really hope you find some way to get him back from the shelter. If you don't, it will definitely be really hard for a long time, if you need someone to talk to don't be afraid to message me! Good luck. Once again so sorry you got stuck in this situation.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Pawchen said:


> Aww, it's only an hour drive from where we are; we could've done it (and he is up to date on all his vaccinations). And it oh-so-very hurts to write this, but the shelter won't give him back (all regulations and no heart) and even if they did...I'd have nowhere to keep him until we could schedule the exchange.
> 
> Every stupid pet commercial makes me cry :/


Darn. I'm sorry I didn't see this sooner and that the shelter won't give him back.


----------



## Pawchen (Apr 29, 2013)

@ Lubu Exactly! When I get a pet, I want to be there for them throughout their whole life and because I hadn't been able to do it before, it was important to me that Liam got that devotion--especially when I heard the horror story of his puppyhood. Instead I had to return him to the same place he'd been left before (and he doesn't know why); it's hard not knowing what his future now holds. You feel like no one can care/love them like you can.

Germany thankfully doesn't have any quarantine laws; they just require you to file some health certificates and have them approved by the USDA--things that we were going to get done in California along with our passport stuff...only something definitely seemed out to get us, we got delayed, and there it spiraled out of control. 

Once again, thanks for all your heartfelt sympathies. My only chance/hope is to call the shelter again on Friday since we should be leaving by then and see how he's doing. There are some rescue groups spread throughout the state and maybe I can work something out.


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

How awful to have to make such a decision. I am very sorry for all this. I can't imagine how hard it must be.


----------



## Lola's mommy8 (Feb 2, 2014)

Maybe you could adopt him at the shelter???


----------



## FoundDog (Feb 15, 2014)

I'm so sorry you are dealing with this. I don't understand the lack of support/respect/compassion towards less fortunate dog owners who have a lack of options. It's not like he' a big dog. Even if he was a big dog, my heart would still break for someone in your shoes. Unfortunately, I saw that you had to surrender him to the shelter. :sad7: My heart goes out to you dear. I would have been happy to foster him for you. I'm so sorry!


----------



## Photobuff42 (Mar 3, 2014)

Does anyone know how this turned out for Pawchen and Liam? It's such a sad story.


----------



## Lola's mommy8 (Feb 2, 2014)

I have been wondering the same thing. I can't stop thinking about it. It's so sad. Hope everything works out for them.


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

Im traumatised reading this 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CuddlesMom (Feb 22, 2014)

I'm so sorry to hear about what happened to you. That must be so terrible to go through. The shelter staff sounds like they were very heartless when dealing with him. I had tears in my eyes as I was reading your post.
I really can't imagine going through that     .


----------



## Pawchen (Apr 29, 2013)

I just want to give a biiiiiig thanks to all of you. I'm touched by the compassion and sympathy and reading this months later, still makes me tear up. I reached out to you guys and you didn't leave me alone in my time of desperate need.

I can only hope that Liam and Tomo know that I tried my hardest (the uncomprehending look of just blatant confusion that Liam gave me as I handed him to one of the volunteers is forever etched into my heart and soul) and that they're happy, despite the lack of consideration the shelter gave them.


----------

